# Gentoo-kernel 3.4 compile Problem

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ich bekomme mit genkernel und Gentoo-kernel 3.4 folgende Probleme:

```
 Linux Kernel 3.4.0-gentoo for x86_64...

* kernel: Using config from /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86_64-3.4.0-gentoo

*         Previous config backed up to .config--2012-05-22--10-57-56.bak

* kernel: >> Running mrproper...

*         >> Running oldconfig...

* kernel: >> Cleaning...

* kernel: >> Invoking xconfig...

*         >> Compiling 3.4.0-gentoo bzImage...

*         >> Not installing firmware as it's included in the kernel already (CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y)...

*         >> Compiling 3.4.0-gentoo modules...

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "modules" target...

* -- Grepping log... --

  Debug Statements (ACPI_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

  PCI slot detection driver (ACPI_PCI_SLOT) [N/m/y/?] n

  Power Management Timer Support (X86_PM_TIMER) [Y/n/?] y

  Container and Module Devices (EXPERIMENTAL) (ACPI_CONTAINER) [M/y/?] m

  Smart Battery System (ACPI_SBS) [N/m/y/?] n

  Hardware Error Device (ACPI_HED) [N/m/y/?] n

  Boottime Graphics Resource Table support (ACPI_BGRT) [N/m/y/?] (NEW)   ACPI Platform Error Interface (APEI) (ACPI_APEI) [N/y/?] n

--

*

PCI support (PCI) [Y/n/?] y

  Support mmconfig PCI config space access (PCI_MMCONFIG) [Y/n] y

  Read CNB20LE Host Bridge Windows (PCI_CNB20LE_QUIRK) [N/y/?] n

  PCI Express support (PCIEPORTBUS) [Y/n/?] y

    Root Port Advanced Error Reporting support (PCIEAER) [Y/n/?] y

      PCI Express ECRC settings control (PCIE_ECRC) [N/y/?] n

      PCIe AER error injector support (PCIEAER_INJECT) [N/m/y/?] n

--

*

* Voltage and Current Regulator Support

*

Voltage and Current Regulator Support (REGULATOR) [Y/n/?] y

  Regulator debug support (REGULATOR_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

  Provide a dummy regulator if regulator lookups fail (REGULATOR_DUMMY) [N/y/?] n

--

Print additional diagnostics on RCU CPU stall (RCU_CPU_STALL_INFO) [N/y/?] (NEW) Enable tracing for RCU (RCU_TRACE) [N/y/?] n

Self test for the backtrace code (BACKTRACE_SELF_TEST) [N/m/y/?] n

Force extended block device numbers and spread them (DEBUG_BLOCK_EXT_DEVT) [N/y/?] n

Force weak per-cpu definitions (DEBUG_FORCE_WEAK_PER_CPU) [N/y/?] n

Debug access to per_cpu maps (DEBUG_PER_CPU_MAPS) [N/y/?] n

CPU notifier error injection module (CPU_NOTIFIER_ERROR_INJECT) [N/m/y/?] n

--

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.o

/usr/bin/moc -i scripts/kconfig/qconf.h -o scripts/kconfig/qconf.moc

  HOSTCXX scripts/kconfig/qconf.o

  HOSTLD  scripts/kconfig/qconf

scripts/kconfig/qconf Kconfig

Qt: Session management error: None of the authentication protocols specified are supported

--

  CC [M]  drivers/ssb/sprom.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/iscsi_boot_sysfs.o

  CC [M]  drivers/ssb/pci.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/advansys.o

  CC [M]  drivers/ssb/pcihost_wrapper.o

drivers/scsi/advansys.c:71:2: Warnung: #warning this driver is still not properly converted to the DMA API

--

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_hbadisc.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_init.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_mbox.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_nportdisc.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.o

cc1: warnings being treated as errors

--

  LD [M]  drivers/vhost/vhost_net.o

make: *** [drivers] Fehler 2

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.24_p1

* Running with options: --xconfig all

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "modules" target...

* -- End log... --

```

Woran kann das liegen?

----------

## franzf

cc1: warnings being treated as errors 

Irgendwer setzt die Option -Werror beim Kompilieren.

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, was für eine genkernel Version wird denn für den brandaktuellen linux-3.4.0 genutzt?

Und wie schaut der genkernel Aufruf aus?

Ist die Log komplett? Wie schaut es vorm "Fehler 1" aus?

----------

## Tinitus

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Hm, was für eine genkernel Version wird denn für den brandaktuellen linux-3.4.0 genutzt?
> 
> Und wie schaut der genkernel Aufruf aus?
> 
> Ist die Log komplett? Wie schaut es vorm "Fehler 1" aus?

 

```
emerge genkernel -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] sys-kernel/genkernel-3.4.24_p1  USE="(-ibm) (-selinux)" 0 kB

```

```
genkernel all
```

Als .config Datei habe ich die alte Datei vom Kernel 3.x benutzt. Das klappt schon 2 Jahre so  :Wink: 

Das Log lasse ich noch mal neu erstellen. Folgt gleich.

etc-update habe ich auch schon laufen lassen.

Hier noch der Inhalt des Logfiles:

```

 CC [M]  drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_init.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/megaraid/megaraid_mm.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_mbox.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/megaraid/megaraid_mbox.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_nportdisc.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/megaraid/megaraid_sas_base.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.o

cc1: warnings being treated as errors

drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.c: In Funktion »lpfc_bg_setup_bpl«:

drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.c:1900:11: Fehler: Variable »rc« wird nicht verwendet

drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.c: In Funktion »lpfc_bg_setup_bpl_prot«:

drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.c:2037:11: Fehler: Variable »rc« wird nicht verwendet

drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.c: In Funktion »lpfc_bg_setup_sgl«:

drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.c:2256:11: Fehler: Variable »rc« wird nicht verwendet

drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.c: In Funktion »lpfc_bg_setup_sgl_prot«:

drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.c:2386:11: Fehler: Variable »rc« wird nicht verwendet

make[3]: *** [drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.o] Fehler 1

make[2]: *** [drivers/scsi/lpfc] Fehler 2

make[2]: *** Warte auf noch nicht beendete Prozesse...

  CC [M]  drivers/ssb/main.o

  CC [M]  drivers/ssb/scan.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/megaraid/megaraid_sas_fusion.o

  CC [M]  drivers/ssb/sprom.o

  CC [M]  drivers/ssb/pci.o

  CC [M]  drivers/scsi/megaraid/megaraid_sas_fp.o

  CC [M]  drivers/ssb/pcihost_wrapper.o

  CC [M]  drivers/ssb/driver_chipcommon.o

  LD [M]  drivers/scsi/megaraid/megaraid_sas.o

make[1]: *** [drivers/scsi] Fehler 2

make[1]: *** Warte auf noch nicht beendete Prozesse...

  CC [M]  drivers/ssb/driver_chipcommon_pmu.o

  CC [M]  drivers/ssb/driver_pcicore.o

  CC [M]  drivers/ssb/b43_pci_bridge.o

  LD [M]  drivers/ssb/ssb.o

make: *** [drivers] Fehler 2

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.24_p1

* Running with options: all

```

----------

## franzf

```
drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.c: In Funktion »lpfc_bg_setup_bpl«:

drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.c:1900:11: Fehler: Variable »rc« wird nicht verwendet 
```

"wird nicht verwendet" ist eigentlich eine Warnung, durch das -Werror wird es aber als Fehler gewertet. Wie gesagt - irgend wer setzt -Werror. Ob das direkt in der kernel .config angegeben werden kann, oder ob das genkernel macht - k.A., overquestioned.

----------

## Tinitus

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> drivers/scsi/lpfc/lpfc_scsi.c: In Funktion »lpfc_bg_setup_bpl«:
> 
> ...

 

Hallo,

ich habe mal den Treiber rausgenommen. Jetzt läuft es durch.

----------

